# Springy rest users.



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

First you need to know where you got your spring every MFG might be a little different Norris 25oz springs are .002 bigger in diameter than the spring I use. also it depends on how much you trim the end of the spring. leave it long it will react weaker than trimming off 1/4" which will make it stiff. most shooters I know use 20 to 25 oz. So it's kind of trial and error the good thing is most springs are cheap.

Gary


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

arrow makes a big difference also. I use a 25 oz. on ace's and a 30 oz. on 2212 in door arrows. I quit useing the curved rest and went back to the straight ones. I like them a little better.
Frank

PS I wish Pat Norris made the springy rest holders out of Stainless steel like he used to. They are now made of brass. If anyone has an old stainless steel holder they want to part with, Please contact me. Martin used to make one also.


----------



## itbeso (Jul 6, 2005)

fmoss3 said:


> arrow makes a big difference also. I use a 25 oz. on ace's and a 30 oz. on 2212 in door arrows. I quit useing the curved rest and went back to the straight ones. I like them a little better.
> Frank
> 
> PS I wish Pat Norris made the springy rest holders out of Stainless steel like he used to. They are now made of brass. If anyone has an old stainless steel holder they want to part with, Please contact me. Martin used to make one also.


Frank, the new ones are 10 times better and infinitely more durable than the old one, which broke very easily. That is why you don't see too many of the old ones around.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I just orderd one. I hope your right.
thanks.
Frank


----------



## boilybob (Oct 9, 2013)

Are the old ones still available there? I need some


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't know about the old ones but Pat Norris has a pretty good supply of his springs.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Pat told me a few years ago that he had thousands of Bonnie Bowman springs from the 1970s.

Although I always liked Pat's springs the best, any springy must be trimmed and reshaped to fit your arrow size and what you want to do with it.

The original Hoyt adjustable springy rest holder with the internal tension spring and wooden bow insert was replaced by the later version which is much better and identical to the ones currently made by Gary McCain and Scott Bomar. I believe Pat Norris sells the Bomar one. Gary sells his direct.

I dug out all my old springy stuff the other day and simply marvelled at all the things I have. I still even have some of the Hoyt cushion plunger/springy combination rests. There must be a dozen of the second design Hoyt adjustable springy mounts. But, I still have a dozen Bear Tamerlane II compound bows also.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

2413gary said:


> Norris 25oz springs are .002 bigger in diameter than the spring I use. Gary


Joe at Zenith Archery makes some springys in a small diameter, apparently for use with smaller carbon arrows. The problem with that is that it will droop quite a bit due to the smaller diameter. The better way is to rebend the arrow support arm so that it comes across the coil in the middle thereby allowing the top fletch to pass over the coil while the bottom fletch passes outside the arrow support arm. That is, unless you pluck the string sufficiently enough to create adequate paradox for the whole arrow to pass wide of the rest. For release shooting, clearance past a springy is difficult to obtain but it can be done.


----------

